# Where can I buy a Sky3DS in the USA, Issues with credit card.



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 14, 2015)

I tried to make a purchase tonight from modchipsdirect. After I placed the order I called my credit card company, And I asked about internal orders. It seems the my card was flagged as fraud for a gamersgate sale I tried to enjoy. So Is there any place, That either uses mastercard and or paypal. Where I can buy these 2 cards? Thank you very much.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 14, 2015)

That is because that is probably your first international order.  First time buys are ALWAYS flagged as because to date you likely have only used it in the US only.

No flashcart vendor will use paypal because they would get their account locked and seized. It is against the paypal terms and conditions for vendors accounts.

It is preferred you use a visa to make the purchase.

As for mastercard, your options become very limited.

https://www.usahotstuff.com/39-sky3ds

https://www.usahotstuff.com/content/5-secure-payment
It says they support mastercard.


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 16, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> That is because that is probably your first international order. First time buys are ALWAYS flagged as because to date you likely have only used it in the US only.
> 
> No flashcart vendor will use paypal because they would get their account locked and seized. It is against the paypal terms and conditions for vendors accounts.
> 
> ...


 

Are they reliable? and not a scam?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 22, 2015)

They seem to be reliable, assuming you don't screw up on your order.

They do respond on orders that have gone wrong or lopsided. It is documented, whether the purchaser bother to respond back or not is not shown.
http://shoptemp.net/shop/usa-hot-stuff-usa-in-stock.html

Be aware that multi-location vendors will draw from any location if an item is out of stock from the purchaser's location matching one of the vendor's shipping warehouses. This means your shipping time can take more than 2 weeks if they have to draw from an out of country warehouse.


Unless you got a visa, my listing this site for you is on a very very very short list of vendors that take mastercard. 


The only other people I have recommended this site for use so far were those that lived in Singapore. As to their purchase experience, they haven't replied back. I would have to take this as they got what they ordered in this case. As for being a scam, I would have already posted it as one in the second post if they were.


Be aware that a bad experience with a vendor does not always equate to being a scam.


----------

